

Talk me out of it – switching from Firefox to Chrome - Tekker

I&#x27;ve used &quot;Firefox&quot; since Mosaic, then Netscape, then Mozilla Firefox.  But, damn, more and more Firefox bogs down on me (and I have few, if any add-ons installed).  Flash was locking it up, and I&#x27;m keeping it disabled unless I particularly want it on, and animated GIFs seem to bog it down.  Othertimes it just seems to bog down - I assume a memory resource leak - and a restart fixes it.  Sometimes not.<p>I&#x27;m loyal to the heir of the first browser, but frankly am ready to trade - same quandry when I had to abandon Borland for M$oft (but that was a business decision).<p>Alas, although I know it&#x27;s open source, I&#x27;m not in a position to fix it myself.<p>Anyone else hanging in there, know what the bog down is, or what are people doing?  I know I&#x27;m not the only one with this issue.
======
a3n
I've had uBlockOrigin, Ghostery and Disconnect installed for awhile.

I recently went through Ghostery's and Disconnect's settings, choosing the
most agressive blocking. I am _amazed_ at how quiet my laptop runs.

I recently went to a Wired article, and uBO blocked 133 requests. That's 133
bits of content or code that my browser and cpu did not have to work on.

It may not be Firefox that's causing you trouble, it may just be that the Web
sucks more with each passing day.

~~~
tmuir
Are these in addition to, or in lieu of Ad Block Plus?

~~~
a3n
I deleted Adblock Edge, and replaced it with uBO.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I switched from Firefox to Chrome about a year or so ago. No complaints so
far. I'm not going to talk you out of it. I think it's a good idea to switch.

Multiple threading= 1 process per tab

A bit more lightweight than Firefox when both are loaded with plugins.

------
Gustomaximus
Why limit yourself to one browser?

I use many browsers. Though Chome tends to be my main goto on the desktop for
personal stuff mainly because of the good syncing system they set up early and
Opera Mobile on the phone (I dropped Chrome here as it seems to be getting
worse). IE I save for work on screen presentations so you don't have browser
history showing up as you type plus the odd archaic system that demands IE. I
use FF for some work areas to keep separate accounts. Also FF still have the
best best extensions environment. And Opera for the accounts reason too.

Another browser and possible contender for my main desktop browser is Vivaldi.
While not quite there this is still early days. It's being founded by some of
the old Opera Browser team. They are trying to rebuild a browser with the old
core Opera values and create a power user product. Check it out:
[https://vivaldi.com/](https://vivaldi.com/) I'm using this also and keeping a
close eye on how it developes.

Also if your browser is bogging you down due to hardware limitation try Opera
12 (old version before the big shift). It's very resource friendly.

Disclaimer: Ex-Opera employee

------
cweagans
I've found [https://github.com/dfkt/firefox-
tweaks/blob/master/firefox-t...](https://github.com/dfkt/firefox-
tweaks/blob/master/firefox-tweaks.txt) to fix a lot of the things that piss me
off about Firefox. I don't use Firebug anymore, and that change alone sped
things up pretty significantly.

------
tmuir
Are there any extensions/add ons that exist for multiple browsers that allow
you to actually measure browser performance on an arbitrary site? If you had
such a thing, you could easily and quantitatively test the websites you visit
most often, and figure out which browser best suited your specific use case.

------
Tekker
I disabled everything but Ghostery, since in reality I don't use Firebug much.
We'll see what happens with that as the only add-on. Otherwise, I'm jumping
ship. I don't mind some inconveniences, but when I can't get anything done...

------
smt88
How powerful is your hardware? What OS do you use? Do you have any
irreplaceable extensions?

~~~
Tekker
I have an 8-gig mem 64-bit Windows 7. I run almost no extensions (usually just
firebug and ghostery and web developer).

It's not any one thing; it just seems to bog down, and I can't noodle out why,
except Firefox seems to be the common denomator ATM.

~~~
pki
Firebug is one of the worst extensions I've seen in terms of performance.
Uninstall it and see if there are changes.

Especially since devtools are native in Fx now.

~~~
CircleJerk
Yeah, it's awful. I also stopped using in favor of the native FF tools.
There's
[https://getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/3.0/](https://getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/3.0/)
but it's way better to just make the switch.

